# Replacement parts for a 1995 Compass Drifter 410



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi

Wonder if anyone can help us, just bought an old Compass Drifter as brand new to motorhoming and not sure whether we would like it or not, the interior is well used and could do with the hob and heater replacing, is there anyone that does spare parts?

Thanks

Loobyloo


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

loobyloo59 said:


> Hi
> 
> Wonder if anyone can help us, just bought an old Compass Drifter as brand new to motorhoming and not sure whether we would like it or not, the interior is well used and could do with the hob and heater replacing, is there anyone that does spare parts?
> 
> ...


What make is the heater and hob?

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two very useful links:

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

and,if you put "Caravan Breakers" into Google it should bring up a number of them, any one of which might have just the parts you are looking for- and more.

Hope you find them,

G


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the the info - the heater is a Carver 3000S and the hob is the original ?? Spinflo Ltd, thats all I could find in it.

Thanks


----------

